# New Trees



## treeman82 (Mar 27, 2002)

I am checking into moving some trees for a new customer. He wants to bring in some approximatley 30 foot tall Eastern Red Cedars. I got a price from the nursery and they can get em for $4200 a piece. The root balls on them would be about 6' x 4'. What do you guys think of thse numbers?


----------



## Toddppm (Mar 27, 2002)

HHHHmmmm , I think I can beat that price if he really wants 30 of them. I'll go out in the country, dig em up next week and deliver em for 100,000.


----------



## treeman82 (Mar 28, 2002)

Naw Todd, that's ok. I think he only wants about (4) 30' tall Eastern Red Cedars, 7 at most.


----------



## Toddppm (Mar 28, 2002)

Ooops I thought it said 30 of them. There goes my get rich quick idea 
They grow like weeds around here. I had a guy call me over the winter that wanted to ball and burlap about 300 on his property that he was building a house on. Thought he could sell them to a nursery or something, not after I told him what I would charge him to do it! Maybe he got somebody to do it or he gave up on his get rich quick idea too..


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Mar 29, 2002)

Here in North Fla. it would'nt take that many years for a Cedar to get 20'. I pull them up like weeds,place in a 2-gallon pot,shoot the juice to them and in 2 years 9 foot,repotted of course,quicker in the ground. But hey,take the money and run if the guy wants them that bad.


----------



## Jay Banks (Apr 2, 2002)

Todd,
NoVA is running out of cedars as fast as the homes are going up. I had a guy call for free cedars to cut for steeple chase jumps. He covers them with the cedars.

He said he couldn't find them anywhere.


----------



## treeman82 (Apr 2, 2002)

Ok, I know I am gonna sound stupid here. But! I was wrong about the trees. They are not Eastern Red Cedars. They are American Arborvitaes. I really looked at em good this past Sunday. They are across from a 3 story tall Victorian mansion. They have anywhere from 10 - 20 feet on the house. Maybe a little more, maybe a little less. The trunks on these trees is anywhere from 12 - 20 inches in diameter. Are new trees of this size findable or transplantable?


----------



## Jay Banks (Apr 2, 2002)

Good Luck finding arbos that size. Here, any upright evergreen hits market size, 4-5 feet and it's sold out.

Growers can't grow them fast enough.


----------



## Toddppm (Apr 3, 2002)

A friend of my brother inlaw has a logging bus. in Strasburg area , I'm sure he could find a ton out that way. Maybe something I should look into? I'm getting ready to order about 200 diff. trees for a job coming up and Colesville had almost everything including Red Cedars, didn't know they're a re-wholesaler so they're more expensive but they have the goods! 
Treeman, you could run an ad in the paper to buy them from peoples yards or just stop by properties that you see have them and new construction going on? At alot of the old single home lots here they are tearing out the old houses and trees and building 5 in their place, maybe look for that?


----------



## Jay Banks (Apr 4, 2002)

Todd,
I grew up near Westchester and the growth there was old established estates. Old material should be around, it's getting them to part with it that may be tricky.


----------



## Toddppm (Apr 5, 2002)

Westchester near Richmond area? Going down to Williamsburg tomm. and stopping at Colesville in Ashland to order some trees. Nice area. Everywhere I've been driving and look at a lot that's been cleared in the last few years there are tons of Red Cedars! I just had to order 30 5-6' ones too at 80 bucks a shot!!If I had the time I would find out who owns some of these lots and just go dig em up!


----------



## treeman82 (Apr 8, 2002)

Todd, I think Jay is talking about my Westchester. You are right though Jay. The house these are going too is over 100 years old. House is out in Bedford, the guy just bought it for 1.15 Mil. I went out there with my friend's cousin who I used to work with. The guy is 43 now, we go out there and apparently this house is one of the first houses he ever worked on when he got into the green industry back in the mid 1970's. I showed him the trees that the guy wants to replace, and he told me that when he was there some 25 years ago (give or take) the trees were big.


----------

